# 12.1 hangs before loader menu - unsure if fix is in 12.1



## ncollins (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm essentially encountering the issue Chris R. described here:

_This is happening for me too. I have a SuperMicro X11SDV-4C-TP8F (Xeon-D) server which has two ZFS pools, a system pool consisting of two mirrored SATA SSDs and a data pool which consists of 12 SATA HDDS. The system was running/booting 12.0-RELEASE-p11 with no problems. I started upgrading to 12.1-RELEASE and the machine failed in the same way as the reports in the other comments here, at the "Consoles: EFI console" line. If I remove all the disks for the data pool, the machine boots fine (and I've since finished the 12.1 upgrade), however now the machine is on 12.1 it will refuse to boot if the data pool disks are inserted, so I have to boot the machine with them removed, then manually insert the disks once it's booted._

I performed a fresh install (UEFI+GPT) of 12.1 on a SuperMicro server previously running 12.0 with its multi-disk pool removed. I was able to boot into the installation fine, but once I powered the machine off and inserted the pool drives, the server gets stuck on "Consoles: EFI console" before the Beastie screen. I can remove the drives for the pool, boot, insert them, and import the pool, but obviously this isn't ideal.

The bugzilla notes that the issue is fixed - is it only fixed in stable/12, or is there a patch out that I can install via `freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install`? I didn't think to run through those steps when I was debugging the server, and would appreciate a confirmation before I bring the server down again.


----------

